# I'm Engaged!



## Cruentus (May 27, 2003)

Hi...

I just got engaged over the weekend. I asked my Girlfriend of over a year and a half if she wanted to get married. Gave her the ring and everything! 

Believe it or not she said yes! Miracles do happend!

So next time your out, toast one for me and my new fiance' Kate!

 :cheers:


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations Paul!!!!!! oh by the way next time I'm out I'll definitely toss one back for you, and Kate, and Kaith, and Arnisador, and........

:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :cheers:


----------



## rachel (May 27, 2003)

congratulations!


----------



## Jill666 (May 27, 2003)

I am very happy for you. In fact, so happy I'll raise my glass, repeatedly, to toast your happiness. 

:cheers: 

Kate is a fine Irish name-  Good thing you're a martial artist


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 27, 2003)

You're a braver man than I am.  Congrats, and best wishes to the happy couple-to-be.  :cheers: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## J-kid (May 27, 2003)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2003)

My condolences!  

Married people love to rag, but I couldn't have a better life being
a husband and a father.  All the best to you, and the happy
bride to be.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations!!! I wish you both the best! Is she a martial artist too? If not, here's a chance for you to get her started, I mean if ya gonna get partnered up and all...   

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 27, 2003)

Paul,

I wish you both the best


----------



## Deathtrap101 (May 27, 2003)

CONGRATS! And best wishes!

:cheers:


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Congrats! *


Congrats!~


----------



## Cruentus (May 28, 2003)

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 28, 2003)

I wish the best to both of you.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (May 28, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## chufeng (May 28, 2003)

She will be your best friend...and your worst nightmare (at times).
She will be your support...and knock out your crutch when you're not looking...(ouch).
She will be your staunchest supporter...and your most difficult contestant.
She will be your lover...and your frustrator.
She will share her most intimate secrets, expecting you to hold them dear...and then embarrass you with your own in public.

The road that we call marriage is ever-winding with many of steep hills and valleys that sometimes seem endless...but it is still worth it.

Congratulations...and if anything I posted turns out to be wrong, please let me know in three years.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Master of Blades (May 29, 2003)

Congrats......And just so I know, whens the wedding so I can gatecrash


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Congrats......And just so I know, whens the wedding so I can gatecrash  *


That's what you think, farnsworht and I will be working the door.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's what you think, farnsworht and I will be working the door. *



:EG: Smiling...._(rubbing my hands together)_ There's no way MOB's will be getting in to crash anything.


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:EG: Smiling....(rubbing my hands together) There's no way MOB's will be getting in to crash anything. *


That's not entirely true, we could let him crash head first into something....like a trash can....


----------



## Master of Blades (May 30, 2003)

I have my ways......


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I have my ways...... *



Holding back a response!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

After all I don't want to hi-jack Paul's thread.


----------



## Richard S. (May 31, 2003)

big congrats man.  ive been stapled,uh nailed, uh chained,scuse me,happily married now for 1yr.1mo.and 3 days to a woman whose patience is positively supernatural..........respects and best wishes


----------



## progressivetactics (May 31, 2003)

Paul,
Congrats Brother.  Good Job.  Marriages can actually work.  Give and take and its all good!  

Good luck my friend!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

OK, when's the actual date?


----------



## Shodan (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations.........and happy planning!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations Paul... 
as Steve Martin (comedian) would say: Best Fishes! 
---------------------------
"It's just too hot to wear clothes today," Jack says as he stepped out of the shower.

"Honey, what do you think the neighbors would think if I mowed the lawn like this?" 

"Probably that I married you for your money," she replied. 
---------------------------

He said - "What have you been doing with all the grocery money I gave you?"

She said - "Turn sideways and look in the mirror!" 
---------------------------


----------



## stickarts (Oct 23, 2003)

congrats Paul! Enjoy the journey!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *OK, when's the actual date? *



Yes, I want to drink to your health and your food


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 23, 2003)

The date? Ohhhh boy. We are still figuring this one out. When I originally proposed, it was set for fall 2005. Somehow (it seems through secret behind my back meetings between my Fiancee' Kate, her mom, and my mom) this changed, and now we are looking at October 2004. It's not that I don't want to marry sooner, but I am a little worried about $$ and planning! I never realized how much planning goes into this sort of thing. I am ready to elope already, and have a party at arnisadors house when I return! :rofl: 

The exact date is still being determined, though, because I have to be registered with the church for 6 mo. prior to setting the date. So I won't know officially until January. I have been going to church for a long time, but I never bothered to register until August!  

I'll post here when I get more details.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 23, 2003)

Paul,

I am telling Kate would you siad 

Seriously, a frined of mine got frustrated with the cost and the BS of hall size and who could fit and not fit on his budget. So, his parents saw this and said he he eloped they would understand or fly to Vegas with him for the event. I saw him a few days later and did not know his parents had made the offer, and I told him, Dude go to Vegas and make it easy. He smiled and said his parents had said the same thing. I told him I would go, just let me know when, if he decided. About a month later, we were all making plans fo Vegas. Now, was it dirt cheap? Nope! but there was a lot less stress (* Read fighting and argueing and crying *).

So, do what is best, and take a page from YOu old instructor Remy.

"Go with the Flow"  & "It is all the Same"

 :asian: 

Best Wishes


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey, congratulations, Paul!

:drinkbeer   (drinking rootbeer)

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2003)

Let's do it!


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 23, 2003)

Take your time. You should only have to do this once in your life and you might as well enjoy it. Hey... now you'll have a real sparring partner. 

Congrats man! :cheers: 


don


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> * Hey... now you'll have a real sparring partner. *



Several, after they have kids.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 24, 2003)

Man, I wish I had a sound effect that I could post for a maniacal, sinister laugh!  He's goin' to the darkside 

Congrats, amigo.  If you thought martial arts was work marriage will be much more so...... but even more rewarding for your effort.


----------

